# Olympus omd em 10 or em 5 or fuji xe1



## Gnc (Mar 25, 2015)

Hallow all 
Maybe some output from other persons can help me in deciding wich camera to buy.
I currently have a nikon d5100 wich nikon 35 mm 1.8 and 55-300 zoom. I prefer the 35 mm one.. Im seling this to get a smaller camera because my nikon spends alot  of time home because i dont want to carry it arround..
So my budjet will come from selling my gear.. I have in mind Olympus omd em 5 or em 10 used. And i have a offer for a fuji xe1 new with fuji xf 18mm lens new with 2 years waranty and receipt in my name.. Wich one to choose?
I mostly like to shoot street stuff like benches and weird stuff,Nothing fancy,and portraits, and my Wife.. I dont like post editing, dont have the time.. Tks sorry for some errors im portuguese..and tu dam iPad tries to correct all to portuguese


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaomul (Mar 25, 2015)

Olympus jpegs are very nice, I'd guess less computer editing is required for Olympus type shots (in that many are happy with straight out of camera shots). I have and like the em5, smallish, weather sealed with some lenses and a viewfinder


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 25, 2015)

I have/had the EM5 and XE1. (I presently have the EM1, XP1, XE2, XT1.)

I've been shooting mirrorless for a couple of years having evolved from FF dSLR's. Mirrorless is very different from dSLRs ... not necessarily different good ... or different bad ... just different. It will take some time behind the the viewfinder until you harmonize with the differences.

The EM5 is very close to handling and performing of a dSLR. It focuses lightning fast, but does not track and the EVF refresh will not keep up with continuous shooting (the higher FPS). It is an all around good performer. The EM5, EM10 and EM1 EVF's are inferior to the newer Fuji XT1 viewfinder in all ways. The smaller sensor will hurt you slightly at the upper elevated levels of ISO. But ... the Oly 5 axis IBIS is absolutely wonderful and performs splendidly. There are a ton of very very good lenses available for MFT. I find the MFT images to look very digital to my eye.

I am a Fuji Fan Boy.  But I hated the focusing system on the E1. It is slow, painfully slow and as the light diminished the focus system becomes a dog. (Remember that "slow" is subjective, what is slow to me may be acceptable for others.) I shoot a lot of concert and nighttime type stuff. In low light with non-stationary subjects, the EVF went all smeary and focus lock was nearly and frustratingly impossible to get. On the plus side, I love the output of the Fuji XTrans sensor. It is not a Bayer sensor, it is different and the delivers a slightly different IQ. Every Fuji FX lens is wonderful. In a sea of exceptional lenses the Fujinon 18mm is considered to be slightly inferior ... but in practice, it is just another great Fujinon lens.

I only shoot RAW, but from what I've seen and heard, no camera manufacturer can touch Fuji JPEGS.

If it was I, I would probably choose the EM5 over the E1, just due to the much better AF. But if the vast majority of your subjects are stationary, then the AF is less important and I'd get the E1. Fuji has upgraded the AF firmware of the E1 and reportedly the upgrade has made a significant difference in performance. I strongly suggest you check out the AF of the E1. If you're okay with the AF then certainly get the E1 for the great JPEG files the Fuji delivers.

Again, if it was me, I'd save a bit and get the XE2 or XT1. These are second generation cameras with significant AF and EVF improvements.


----------



## Gnc (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice review. I also have the óption to choose instead of the Fuji xf 18 the Fuji xf 27 is it better?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sashbar (Mar 25, 2015)

FUJI XF 27 is a wonderful lense and often much easier to shoot with than 18 mm.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 25, 2015)

The 27mm would work better for portraits and it is a pancake, so it makes a small and lightweight package.


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 25, 2015)

I like the X-E2 and came really close to buying it. Had one for about a week and it was tough to give it up. Ultimately I didnt because I realized that it would just be one of those "well I really want the XT1 but can't afford it" things.

I like the increased sensor size over M43 in the XE2. And I like the way fuji processes JPEGs way better than any manufacturer.

Can't speak much to the Olympus personally. They've never clicked with me for some reason. Really no M4/3 camera has clicked with me.


----------



## Gnc (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok updates, went to a store and tested Olympus omd em 5 and 10 for about 10 minutes, 1st impression the em 10 has a better evf and better screen, was smaller and lighter , the em5 seems that the evf Lags a bit and is weaker than em10 . The price of both whase  675 euros , the em5 comes with oly 18-55 lens and the em 10 with 14 -42 ez.. So many choices...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 9, 2015)

Gnc said:


> Ok updates, went to a store and tested Olympus omd em 5 and 10 for about 10 minutes, 1st impression the em 10 has a better evf and better screen, was smaller and lighter , the em5 seems that the evf Lags a bit and is weaker than em10 . The price of both whase  675 euros , the em5 comes with oly *18-55 *lens and the em 10 with 14 -42 ez.. So many choices...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Never heard of an Oly. 18-55 lens.   ???


----------



## Gnc (Apr 9, 2015)

My wrong..btw bought oly omd em10.. Quite happy with it but still thinking in fuji.


----------

